# Yakuza 70W Box Mod



## Nailedit77 (29/4/16)

Found this, looks very interesting....




Introducing Atom Vapes latest product, Atom Vapes are known for creating awesome and unique products to bring to the market by working hard to make a flawless kit for all type of vapors. Introducing the Yakuza Kit which is the first box mod to be created by Atom, The Yakuza is the worlds 1st ceramic box mod with a awesome 70w of power with 4 different power settings including temperature control. The Yakuza also comes with the worlds 1st dual charging port meaning you can charge this device by MicroUSB & Apple lighting cable and also comes with the worlds 1st 3 Amp charging port meaning you can fully charge your device within a hour. Atom have truly design a masterpiece. The Yakuza Kit comes with the Atom Kyodo tank.

Features:
Output wattage - 70w

Supports: Ti,Ni,VW and also Mech Mod Mode
Requires One 18650 battery (Not Included)
Easy to read display
Contents:


1x Yakuza Mod
1x Kyodo Tank
1x Extra Pyrex Glass Casing
1x Heat Dispersion Drip Tip
1x gCeramic Coil (0.5Ω 25-100w)
2x gClapton Coil (0.4Ω 25-45w)
2x Extra Silicon Rings
3x Vinyl water resistance Yakuza skins)
1x User Manual
https://greyhaze.co.uk/products/yakuza-kit-by-atom-vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex_123 (29/4/16)

3 amp charginghmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/4/16)

Alex_123 said:


> 3 amp charginghmmm



Yea, I wouldn't.

Nice looking mod though. But no SS in TC mode?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

